
These are the world’s best ‘new’ universities under 50 years old - nabla9
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2017/07/these-are-the-worlds-best-universities-under-50-years-old
======
MR4D
This kinda says everything, "...compiled by higher education marketing company
QS."

Oh, and it has the University of Texas on the list, even though it is over 100
years old !

